# Oracle Virtual Box kompilieren



## DosCoder (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

nachdem ich von OpenSuSE 11.2 auf 13.3 geupdated habe, will die Oracle Virtual Box nicht mehr arbeiten. Ich werde aufgefordert, den Kernel neu zu kompilieren, was ich mit "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" auch mache, doch der Vorgang schlägt fehl. In der Log-Datei stehen folgende Zeilen:

```
Makefile:162: Warning: using /usr/src/linux as the source directory of your Linux kernel. If this is not correct, specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.
Makefile:170: *** Error: /usr/src/linux (version 2.6.34.7-12-desktop) does not match the current kernel (version 2.6.34-12-desktop).  Stop.
```

Was die bedeuten kann ich mir denken, aber nicht, wie man das Problem löst. User in anderen Foren wurden bei einem solchen Problem aufgefordert, die Ausgabe von "rpm -qa "*kernel*" | sort" zu posten:

```
kernel-default-devel-2.6.34.7-0.3.1.i586
kernel-desktop-2.6.34-12.3.i586
kernel-desktop-devel-2.6.34.7-0.3.1.i586
kernel-devel-2.6.34.7-0.3.1.noarch
kernel-pae-devel-2.6.34.7-0.3.1.i586
kernel-source-2.6.34.7-0.3.1.noarch
kernel-source-rt-2.6.31-6.1.noarch
kernel-syms-2.6.34.7-0.3.1.i586
kernel-xen-devel-2.6.34.7-0.3.1.i586
patterns-openSUSE-devel_kernel-11.3-22.1.i586
```

Leider hat die Lösung in den Foren bei mir nicht funktioniert, oder es war dann doch keine angeben. Bitte helft mir, ich bin auf diese VM angewiesen.

Ciao
DosCoder


----------

